# Converting M4P file



## lyricsxborn (May 16, 2006)

I was wondering if there is any program that can convert an M4P file (iPod) to a file that Windows Media Player could play. Is there any free programs that you guys know about? Please tell me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

welp - you could burn your m4p files to audio cd then rip the cd to mp3, yah?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

To clarify a bit on ohheck's information ....

The only legal way to do what you want is to use iTunes to burn audio CDs from the mp4 files. You can then use something besides iTunes to rip the audio CDs into a format that is compatible with Windows Media Player. Any other method would require circumventing the DRM Protection (the "P" in M4P) of the M4P files and that type of discussion is not permitted on TSG.


----------

